

Blackbird - Open Source JavaScript Logging Utility  - mgamer
http://www.gscottolson.com/blackbirdjs/

======
cimi_
Besides the different logging levels, I don't think this brings much
improvement over console.log. I think I'll stick with that.

~~~
hailpixel
I suppose this could be very useful in debugging in IE. But the way IE shuts
down the JS interpreter once an error in encountered may just render it
useless anyway. Will have to try it out.

~~~
alangalan
When I tried it out late last week, I could not get it to run. Installed using
the sources provided in the download.

The error was 'blackbird Cannot read property 'style' of undefined'

------
lscharen
I found this project a few days ago while looking for a javascript logging
framework. It looks slick, but I think I'll stick to my choice of using
log4javascript due to it's support for logging to a server via AJAX -- this is
a very important feature for a JS logging framework, as far as I am concerned.

------
retube
Isn't this what Tapestry uses for client side error messaging? It's actually
pretty useful for including in web-app frameworks: you can alert the developer
to framework errors which might go un-noticed if just written to console.log.
Of course you can disable in production.

On a side note, I've wondered how useful/practical server-side logging of js
running client-side would be. For keeping track of what your users are doing,
errors thrown etc.

~~~
arethuza
That's not a bad idea. Some suggestions/ideas:

\- It would need to be asynchronous

\- It would be nice to collect a log locally and send it centrally under
specific circumstances (e.g. an error occurs send everything that has been
logged so far)

\- Using some kind of local storage option might be nice (e.g. the interface
to SQLite that WebKit-based browsers have).

~~~
retube
It'd be fairly simple I think: a global object with .info(), .debug() etc
methods. You'd have to make x-domain ajax calls to post back the message as
the log server would have to run on another port. Various config options to
change server, port, log-level defaults. And then a simple server to handle
the posts and write out to log file on disk. You could even have a
hosted/cloud service for those that didn't want to run their own logging
server.

------
sonofjanoh
It's nice, the only thing is, if your site's style sheet uses class names like
"error", "debug" and so on, it will mess up the log window.

You have 2 options: 1 - modify your styles 2 - modify blackbird styles + code

I'll stick to console.log as well but a great tool nevertheless.

------
muxxa
MochiKit has LoggingPane (works in IE):
[http://mochi.github.com/mochikit/doc/html/MochiKit/LoggingPa...](http://mochi.github.com/mochikit/doc/html/MochiKit/LoggingPane.html)

------
bni
Would be useful for me if it supported mobile browsers. Maybe bring up the
logging GUI by doing a "secret" gesture?

